# Speech Therapy



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

when I talk to people they don't hear what I am saying because I talk to not that loudly
my psychologist told me to see one


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I need speech therapy because I mumble like a fool and loose my train of thought constantly.


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have chronic medical problems and as a result I tend to slur my speech so I go to a speech therapist. I would definitely recommend it if your insurance pays for it. Take your time pronouncing words carefully. It helps to practice reading aloud from a book so that you can be sure you aren't missing any syllables. Good luck!


----------

